# Need advice on travel arrangements for Montreal-LA



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm planning a little trip of 1 week to LA this summer and a few more after that. I don't want to live in LA for now, maybe later. So I'm looking for any sort of information that can help me. I'm not in the habit of organizing myself travel arrangements. I see a ton of options on the net about flights, Montreal-LA. I wouldn't mind some tips. I have the flexibility of going when I want. My main destination is Studio City or close to Universal Studios. I'd like to make this affordable enough, including food, not thinking 1st class and luxury hotel. I know there are cheap deals and tricks on getting cheaper flight rates, if anyones knows about that... and more!

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 5, 2010)

Rent a car!

What's the reason for the trip? Check out studios? Museums? 
Universal city walk is free. It's a outdoor place to hang out, turisty.
Universal studio rides is very expensive, they coupons and promos.

Visit Venice beach, Santa Monica. 

Burbank airport is closer to universal and studio city. 

Lax taxi is very expensive. There are "group vans" that charge less. But better to rent a car, there is practically zero public transportation. 
Maybe a little  but u don't want to do it. 

Go up the pch 1, a road that goes up th coast. There are a few restarants where u eat next to the beach. Very cool.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks! Good so far. Ok I'll be more helpful 

I'm going there to establish some relationships in the film industry. I'm only going because I have a reliable contact working in the industry who will give me the tour and introduce me to people. Nothing else, very business trip, no margaritas!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

So is Lax taxis the ONLY taxis around there?


----------



## JohnG (Jun 5, 2010)

I am pretty sure Hugh Grant knows some excellent spots to meet girls on Sunset.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 5, 2010)

JohnG @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> I am pretty sure Hugh Grant knows some excellent spots to meet girls on Sunset.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

JohnG @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> I am pretty sure Hugh Grant knows some excellent spots to meet girls on Sunset.



Come on John! You live in LA, you could tell me more than that! :wink:


----------



## _taylor (Jun 5, 2010)

Make sure you have a GPS navigator!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Thanks! Good so far. Ok I'll be more helpful
> 
> I'm going there to establish some relationships in the film industry. I'm only going because I have a reliable contact working in the industry who will give me the tour and introduce me to people. Nothing else, very business trip, no margaritas!



Lucas?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> So is Lax taxis the ONLY taxis around there?



i second my own comment  of renting a car. its stupid silly how everything in LA is so far away. taxi no matter which one is very expensive. u dont want to rely on someone else to drive to places, its a big strain on them. a few places cool but ALL the places, not cool. traffic and distance is just soooooooooooooooooooo shitty

depending where u go from LAX there is the flyaway bus. it will take u to certain places in LA. dunno about studio city area. its cheap. $6 or so. 

van rides.. or canpool will be cheaper but youll maybe have to share it with other folks going to nearby areas u are going. dont rememeber the company.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Guy,

LA is like London in that it's geographically very large. Consequently, people who live in LA and are quite good friends don't see each other for months on end because of the saga of transportation.

Taxis will cost a fortune. Definitely hire a car. If you have an iPhone or some other navigation device, be sure to bring it and use it. LA is pretty confusing.

As far as visiting LA and bargain places to stay, I am clueless as I've lived here too long now. Studio City is far from my location and I have been there only for meetings. And hanging with Hugh Grant when he's out on bail, naturally.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm slowly getting what I want, between this and internet research.

John, maybe before I leave LA I can give you the tour. :D Give my regards to Hugh.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 5, 2010)

Contact this little company called "Ilio" that sells VSL stuff and some guy named "spectrum" and let them know you're coming. Go do a VSL seminar at West LA Music and meet some stars, you'd be surprised how one thing can lead to another.

When we were selling Quantecs and Emulators in Tokyo, we used to give clients such as you the Royal Red Carpet treatment. We'd wine and dine and chauffeur them around on trips and they'd treated us likewise in Germany - fast cars, yachts, and fine dining, tours of Bavaria and the Black Forest - that was the life.

Spectrum are you listening? Treat this man well! o/~


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

Every little thing will help. Not that this is little!

Thanks Greg!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

The more I think about it, the more I think it would make more sense to stay at the Sheraton Universal Hotel which is situated right on the campus of Universal Studios. Yes, it's more expensive, but then, you have no stress and cost on transportation, I'd be already there. I'd just stay 1 or 2 days less.


----------



## midphase (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello Guy,

Try to fly to Burbank if you can, it's a much more pleasant airport, easy in and out.

Hotel-wise, there are some good bargains to be had in Hollywood, and in the valley. I would consider doing the Priceline.com thing, you might be surprised with a real great deal. Timing is everything, so of course if you show up on Oscar week it's trickier to find bargains.

Lastly, you should know that August in LA can be insanely hot, if you could push it to mid September or later it might be much more pleasant.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 5, 2010)

As gsilbers said, Burbank Airport is much closer to Universal and Studio City, as well as being a much easier airport to deal with. There aren't as many flights, though.

You do definitely want to rent a car.

As far as cheap hotels go, I would just do a regular internet search on that. The zip code for Studio City is 91604.

Universal City isn't really a city, so you won't find much there. It does have a few high rises, including a Sheraton and a Hilton (very pricey,) but it's most just Universal Studios. So for hotels, you'll want to focus on Studio City, as well as North Hollywood, which will likely be cheaper.

For eating, Tommy's, In and Out, and Fatburger are the local burger places that are "must visits." Each has multiple locations. My personal favorite for pizza is Mazzarino's on Riverside Drive in Studio City. It's an Italian restaurant, but they do a big "to go" business as well. Also good for pizza is Rafallo's, which has multiple locations. And if you have 20 to 40 minutes to stand in line (I'm not exaggerating,) then Pink's Hot Dogs on La Brea in Hollywood is something cool to be able to say you had.

If you like Thai food, L.A. has it in spades, so definitely do that while here. Also Mexican food, of course, but everyone's tastes are so different (running the range from truly, truly authentic all the way down to Taco Bell) that I'm not even going to begin to make a recommendation. Lots of sushi places as well, but I don't do that, so maybe Craig will chime in.


----------



## cc64 (Jun 5, 2010)

midphase @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Lastly, you should know that August in LA can be insanely hot, if you could push it to mid September or later it might be much more pleasant.



Isn't this what you LA citizens affectionately call the "Shake & Bake" season?

Claude


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think it would make more sense to stay at the Sheraton Universal Hotel which is situated right on the campus of Universal Studios. Yes, it's more expensive, but then, you have no stress and cost on transportation, I'd be already there. I'd just stay 1 or 2 days less.


Not to be a pessimist, but I'm guessing you're going to spend a lot less time schmoozing at Universal than you think. Universal is huge, to be sure, but I don't see how your contact could arrange more than a day or two of useful meetings. Again, I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I'd keep my expectations in check.

One other thought: there's a subway stop at Universal Studios. The subway doesn't go many places, but for the places it does go, it's actually very good.
http://www.metro.net/around/rail/red-line/


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 5, 2010)

+1 on Burbank - way easier!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for all these tips, the more the merrier! :D 



Mike Greene @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Not to be a pessimist, but I'm guessing you're going to spend a lot less time schmoozing at Universal than you think. Universal is huge, to be sure, but I don't see how your contact could arrange more than a day or two of useful meetings. Again, I don't mean to be pessimistic, but I'd keep my expectations in check.



At this point I have no idea of what my schedule will be like, but I'm NOT going there without a *well planed itinerary*, which will be done by my contact, as I said she is very much in the industry, and I'm fortunate she is a big fan of my music. She's a very good friend of John Debney, for one, but he might not be available, we'll see...I'll know much more in the coming days as this is being organized. But I'm not going there with any expectations, just to get a feel of the place. One of the reasons for being close to Universal Studios is that she's 5 min from there, but I'm also considering: the Sportsman's Lodge Hotel. 

Burbank airport it is!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 5, 2010)

Sportsmen's Lodge is nice and they have a great pool. My parents stay there when they're in town. It's also right near an express bus stop that takes you right to Universal. I think the bus ride would be 10 minutes or so.

Another good thing about Sportsmen's Lodge is they have a rental car station in the hotel. I think it's Avis? You could take a shuttle from the Burbank Airport to Sportsmen's (they might have a free one to the hotel,) then rent your car there, which would probably be cheaper, since airport car rentals are always more expensive.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

Then that clinched it for the Sportsmen's Lodge. Thanks Mike!


----------

